# 1938 CCM Flyte Custom



## Nashman (Feb 18, 2019)

Can't wait to take this out for a spin once the snow and ice has gone. I couldn't resist putting the airflow bars on it. Sacrilege perhaps, but it is a Custom. I hope to eventually put a Troxel streamlined toolbox saddle on it. I'll have a set of 28 inch (700) whitewalls on red center/white pinstriped chrome wheels in the Spring ( swap out the Fat Franks/black wheels




 once in awhile) to vary the look and ride.


----------

